# Who was that man???



## sbilyeu75 (May 2, 2013)

Last year my friend and I were mushroom hunting in Greene County and we ran into a man in the woods. He mentioned that he was a member of this group. So, if you were him and you remember two loud mouth women in the woods (while you tried to be still and wait for us to leave), one with a Gilligan hat...let me know! We were wondering if you had been out looking yet or had any luck.


----------

